# apache / php and PHP4 option

## wody

I have a even stringer problem with my apache / php...

Apache without the -D PHP4 option start without problems, but when I activate the PHP4 in /etc/conf.d/apache the apache server doesn't even start... ( no process running).. (apache1 as well al apache2 versions)

anybody an idea?

thx,

wody

----------

## Woland

 *Quote:*   

> when I activate the PHP4 in /etc/conf.d/apache the apache server doesn't even start... ( no process running).. (apache1 as well al apache2 versions) 

 

Apache should spit something to your log files when it doesn't start----are you starting from the init script and seeing something like

Starting apache2............[!!!]

So, try to start it up, check the log

```
 cat /var/log/everything/current
```

 and if that doesn't help, post the log output here.  And then hope someone who knows more than I do looks at it.

----------

## tabascal1

I am facing the same problem

Pls help

----------

## pjp

Split from this trhead.

----------

